# games/xonotic not in pkg repo



## Pricetx (Mar 28, 2014)

I've noticed that games/xonotic is not in either the official FreeBSD or the PC-BSD pkg repository. It compiles fine, so my guess is that it is in some way blacklisted from being compiled by the poudriere server for inclusion in the pkg repo.

Does anybody know if there is a "blacklist" of sorts on ports that should not be compiled for inclusion in the pkg repo? I've noticed that ports that require a manual license acceptance (such as audio/teamspeak3-server) are not in the repo, so I'm assuming that there are certain condition whereby ports will not get compiled. Also, if such a list does exist, is it publicly viewable somewhere? If it does, it would be quite interesting to see.

In the case of Xonotic, my only guess would be the rather large download size (~1GB), as the licensing is GPLv2, which shouldn't cause it to be skipped.

Thanks,

Jonathan.


----------



## kpa (Mar 28, 2014)

There's no blacklist, only that it's impossible to compile every port in the ports tree because of conflicting ports and limited resources for producing a usable repository in a quite short time alotted. The official repository is built with selection of ports that are seen as important and port you're referring to is just not seen important enough to be included in the repository.


----------



## Pricetx (Mar 28, 2014)

kpa said:
			
		

> There's no blacklist, only that it's impossible to compile every port in the ports tree because of conflicting ports and limited resources for producing a usable repository in a quite short time alotted. The official repository is built with selection of ports that are seen as important and port you're referring to is just not seen important enough to be included in the repository.



Ah, that seems reasonable. I'd never heard that it was a subset of the ports tree, and had always assumed it was the entire ports tree.

Is there a way to obtain a list of everything that IS compiled?

EDIT:

Never mind, I discovered it's browsable over HTTP, e.g: http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:10:x86:64/latest/All/


----------



## kpa (Mar 28, 2014)

Slight correction. There is sort of a black list for ports that can not redistributed in binary form because the licensing prohibits that, those ports will not be included in the repositories under any condition. Those ports are identified with a NO_PACKAGE or RESTRICTED setting in their Makefile. This port games/xonotic doesn't have any such restrictions it seems.


----------

